# Dziwna (niestandardowa) wymowa polskiego, może język śląski?



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim,

Przedwczoraj, gdy jechałem autobusem z pracy, słuchałem pani mówiącej dziwną odmianą polskiego. Dziwną, bo jej wymowa wydała mi się niestandardowa, a ponadto użyła wielu słów, których nie zrozumiałem. Ale to nie musi nic nie znaczyć. Skoro j. polski nie jest moim językiem rodowitym, nie mogę znać wszystkich słów. Mam cztery przykłady jej polskiego, które jeszcze pamiętam.

1) Kiedy se spotkomy? (Kiedy się spotkamy?)
2) Jeżesz (Zamiast 'jesteś', myślę)
3) Wymowa 'mieSkanie' zamiast 'mieSZkanie'
4) Wymowa 'Ts' (np. w słowie 'Cel') zamiast 'Ć'. Przykładem tej wymowy jest słowo 'Ci' (Tobie).

Pani z mojej pracy, która jest ze Śląska, nie potrafiła powiedzieć mi, czy to język śląski czy nie. Co Wy na to?

Proszę o odpowiedzi po polsku, skoro pomaga mi to z nauką.
Z góry dziękuję


----------



## LilianaB

To może być ślaski, ale niekoniecznie. Sa też różne warianty śląskiego, ja tylko dobrze rozumiem śląski z Górnego Śląska, który ma bardzo dużo słów niemieckich. _Miskanie_ nie jest po śląsku -- z Górnego Śląska. Byłoby _miyeszkanie_ albo niemieckie słowo.

Jeden i dwa są po śląsku.

4. -- nie wiem dokładnie o co chodzi.


----------



## Roy776

LilianaB said:


> To może być ślaski, ale niekoniecznie. Sa też różne warianty śląskiego, ja tylko dobrze rozumiem śląski z Górnego Śląska, który ma bardzo dużo słów niemieckich. _Miskanie_ nie jest po śląsku -- z Górnego Śląska. Byłoby _miyeszkanie_ albo niemieckie słowo.
> 
> Jeden i dwa są po śląsku.
> 
> 4. -- nie wiem dokładnie o co chodzi.



To pierwsze zdanie też mogłoby być po poznańsku. W tej gwarze też czasem wymawiają o zamiast a (np. chłopok zamiast chłopak), ale to drugie nie.

O tym czwartym; Ty mówisz po niemiecku, nie? Ona wymówiła dźwięk Ć ( *[t͡ɕ]* ) jak niemiecki Z ( [*t͡s*] ). Więc wymowa była [*t͡s*i] zamiast *[t͡ɕi]*.


----------



## LilianaB

Tak mówię i mam bardzo dobry akcent podobno, tylko czasem gramatykę mam tochę nie taką, czasami, i nie znam tak dużo słów. To jest śląski, uważam tylko to mieszkanie może ci się przesłyszało -- powinno być miyszkanie. (może troche spolszczony śląski)


----------



## Roy776

LilianaB said:


> Tak mówię i mam bardzo dobry akcent podobno, tylko czasem gramatykę mam tochę nie taką, czasami, i nie znam tak dużo słów. To jest śląski, uważam tylko to mieszkanie może ci się przesłyszało -- powinno być miyszkanie.



Mogę się mylić, nie wiem. Siedziałem kilka metrów od niej, a mam wciąż czasami trudności z rozróżnianiem dźwięków Y i I. Co więcej, jej wymowa brzmiała tak dziwnie, tak źle, że na początku nawet nie zdałem sobie sprawy, że mówiła po polsku. Mówię "mówiła po polsku", bo myślę, że pytanie, czy śląski jest dialektem czy językiem, powinno nie być tematem tego wątku.
Tak czy siak, mówisz, że mieszkanie powinno być miyszkanie, a to rozumiem, bo wiem, że śląski często zamienia 'e' za 'y', ale co z wymową SZ jako S? Wiem, że się nie mylę o tej części wymowy słowa. Jak wydaje mi się po przeczytaniu twoich odpowiedzi, taka wymowa jest 'niestandardowa' w śląskim, prawda?


----------



## LilianaB

Na Górnym Śląsku mówią silne sz, nawet silniejsze niz polskie, sort of aspirated. Maybe in the mountainds -- Cieszyn area close to the Czech border. Moze na Śląsku Cieszyńskim.

Nie wszyscy ludzie tak mówią na Śląsku -- tylko Ślązacy, i to nawet nie wiem czy młodzi też tak jeszcze czasami mówią. Zdaje się że jest odrodzenie języka ślaskiego, tak więc chyba niektórzy mówią.


----------



## vianie

Jest możliwe, że Roy miał to szczęscie słyszeć pani mówiącą jednym z języków łużyckich, prawdopodobniej dolnołużyckim. 

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## LilianaB

Nie to jest ślaski -- raczej myśle że źle usłyszał mieszkanie. 

I think the Beskida mountian dwellers, pronounce s instead of sz. I have been there a few times, and this is what I remember. I think if she really said _mieskanie_ -- she could have spoken the variety of Silesian from the Beskida mountains, which has fewer German words, and a slightly different pronunciation than the kind from Upper Silesia.


----------



## Roy776

vianie said:


> Jest możliwe, że Roy miał to szczęscie słyszeć panią mówiącą jednym z języków łużyckich, prawdopodobniej dolnołużyckim.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.



Może masz rację. Nie znalazłem teraz tylu informacji o językach łużyckich, ale wystarcza, by móc powiedzieć, że te języki są możliwością. Też wymawiają sz i cz jak s i c, mówią se zamiast się... ale i tak potrzebowałbym więcej informacji, by z pewnością powiedzieć, że był język łużycki.


----------



## LilianaB

Nie, nie wydaje mi się. To jest typowy śląski, oprócz tego jednego słowa. Slyszłam łużycki -- czy połabski, on całkiem inaczej brzmi.


----------



## Postiga

Ekspertem nie jestem, ale myślę, że słyszałeś gwarę góralską. Możesz ją sprawdzić na Wikipedii.


----------



## Roy776

Postiga said:


> Ekspertem nie jestem, ale myślę, że słyszałeś gwarę góralską. Możesz ją sprawdzić na Wikipedii.



Znalazłem małą listę słów tej gwary, a wydaje mi się mniej możliwe, że jest ona tą, którą słyszałem. Np. mówią se zamiast sobie, ale nie zamiast się, jak pani w autobusie. Chociaż to tylko jedno słowo, język łużycki a język śląski wydają się mieć więcej podobieństw do jej mowy. Chyba jest konieczne powiedzieć, że pani z pewnością była mówcą rodowitym tego języka. Też słyszałem jak mówiła po niemiecku, a brzmiało jeszcze dziwniej niż jej wymowa polska


----------



## LilianaB

If someone speaks Silesian, you may be almost sure he or she is Silesian.  It is, Silesian Roy, but as I said before, possibly from the Beskida Mountains, rather than from Upper Silesia. I have never heard about anyone else who would learn it, even just because there were no books to learn it from, and besides, it is really a spoken language, although now, there have been working on its written form.


----------



## vatrelin

Roy776 said:


> 1) Kiedy se spotkomy? (Kiedy się spotkamy?)
> 2) Jeżesz (Zamiast 'jesteś', myślę)
> 3) Wymowa 'mieSkanie' zamiast 'mieSZkanie'
> 4) Wymowa 'Ts' (np. w słowie 'Cel') zamiast 'Ć'. Przykładem tej wymowy jest słowo 'Ci' (Tobie).



1) *Kiedy se spotkomy?  *na Śląsku raczej nie mówi się "se" zamiast "się". Można powiedzieć np. "kup se" gdzie "se" znaczy "sobie" 
2) *Jeżesz* - prędzej bym pomyślała, że chodzi o "jedziesz" ale osoba, która to mówi musiała by mieć lekką wadę wymowy żeby tak powiedzieć. Na pewno nie jako "jesteś"
3) *Mieskanie* - nie spotkałam się jeszcze z czymś takim, żeby zamiast "cz,sz" czytać "c,s"

Ludzie mieszkający na Śląsku, nie ważne czy mówią gwarą czy nie, przeciągają. Nie powiem Wam dokładnie o co chodzi, ponieważ sama nie wiem  Po prostu rozmawiając z ludźmi z innych województw usłyszałam od nich nie raz, że przeciągam. Choć dla mnie np ludzie mieszkający na Mazurach przeciągają. Może wszyscy przeciągamy tylko w inny sposób


----------



## marco_2

Śląsk północny (np. północna Opolszczyzna) mazurzy, czyli np. wymawia *s *zamiast *sz*, więc wszystko jest możliwe.


----------

